
Sirius Hits 1, Likely hacked this morning - captaincrunch
https://twitter.com/search?q=%40siriusxmhits1&src=rela
======
captaincrunch
Confirmed on my Satellite Radio, they're not having a fun time. Can't wait to
hear about this one! Was actually very hard to get out of my car to get to
work!!

